# Fitment issues



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

I been fixing up my grizzly 660 that I got cheap and I've been so caught up in wrenching all day long that I forgot the funnest part of getting a new bike...deciding what tire to run! I want to do something different than everyone else and I narrowed my choices down to 5 tires. The 31" outlaw/32" silverback/32" terminator/29.5 OL2/or the 27" black mamba. I realize these are all extremely heavy but I'm easy on my machine and I'll be upgrading axles anyway. The only real issue I have is trying to fit these monster tires with the 5.5" lift. Will the 2" lift fit a 32" tire? Thanks in advance.


----------

